# How Bragg trains for nightmare scenario of mass shooting



## Ooh-Rah (May 8, 2017)

Thought this would fit in well within this part of the forum:

How Bragg trains for nightmare scenario of mass shooting (video)

This is not me being snarky, but who are the security folks featured in this video?  They are sweeping each other with their weapon and do not appear to be even remotely in shape, I cannot believe they are military.  (The one kid walking backwards constantly has his finger gripping the trigger).

Glad they are trying to prepare, but it is difficult for this Marine's mind to understand that the base where Green Berets are trained, has its clinic guarded by these guys.


----------



## Kraut783 (May 8, 2017)

weird....DOD/Army security ?   The badge is not Army MP or Army CID....and it says "WOMACK" above the cloth badge on the shirts.

Anyone from Bragg chime in?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 8, 2017)

Good to know these clown shoes will be keeping real warriors safe.

This is what you get when you hire trainers who ain't got a fucking clue...


----------



## Il Duce (May 9, 2017)

Kraut783 said:


> weird....DOD/Army security ?   The badge is not Army MP or Army CID....and it says "WOMACK" above the cloth badge on the shirts.
> 
> Anyone from Bragg chime in?



Womack is the hospital at Bragg.  I guess these guys are hospital security.  Not confidence inspiring - doesn't seem like something you would post publicly.  Seems like a good video for a 'look how far we've come' after 8 more months of doing that every day.


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 9, 2017)

The comments section...


----------



## Muppet (May 9, 2017)

Been all over Facebook Paratrooper pages. A group I follow. Combat Applications Group and company, run by a former CAG dude, trains shooters and medic stuff posted this and says: Ok, you're at Bragg. You don't send CAG, SF or even the mighty 82nd., you have these folks? I've been away from Bragg since 99 but only recall MPs, both 82nd. and 18th Abn. Corp.

M.


----------



## Muppet (May 9, 2017)

And to add my 2 cents from a former Mil and SWAT medic, flagging each other, no trigger control and tea cupping the gun, poor movement and the place they are at is actually Roscoe Robsoson Health Clinic; the 82nd's TMC, on Longstreet Rd. I recognize the place because as a medic with the 325, I was tasked with rotations for clinical education with our PAs., each 82 medic had to do this.

Anyway, I'm not Chuck Norris or some high speed hard dick but did enough active shooter training to know enough.

M.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 9, 2017)

Active shooter response is not really a "beginner level" training event. Basic skills should be second nature, weapons handeling, individual and team movement with weapons, etc. I've seen airsoft teenagers with better muzzle/trigger dicipline. 

The idea of training response to an active shooter, is so that the closest armed security/LE personnel can respond immediately and stop the killing. However, when the's active shooter response programs make there way down to the end user. Alot of issues appears, the days of a body in a uniform that can barley qualify with a weapon twice a year have lead to shit like we see in this video. 

Having a person in security/LE uniform as a visual threat deterant is no longer acceptable in today's era of security threats. You actually need qualified, properly assesed and trained professionals. And you are not exactly going to get that for the wages that have been the standard in the past 25 years.

The other issue is qualified instructor/trainers, someone who simply passed a basic level course. Who doesn't possess the years of experience in teaching and professional applied background,  isn't going to turn out a good product. However, when dollars come down to dollars, you get what you are willing to pay for. 

It's unfortunate that you can have a base full of steely-eyed-killers, being protected by the drags of society.  The individuals who couldn't quite make it in the military, or at the local LE department, who possess no drive to self improvement and who only want a paycheck for sitting around doing nothing and are willing to be paid the bottom dollar amount.  

I know some might find these comments offensive or disparaging. But watch that video again, those are people charged with the protection of you and your loved ones. It's simply unacceptable... over weight,  unskilled, unsafe, and being trusted to protect you...meanwhile you cannot be trusted to be armed yourself. Institutional insanity.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 9, 2017)

Thinking about it some more, like so many videos that hit the Internet, there is really no context. Is this their first week of training for something like this?

I have to imagine that they would watch these videos over and over again, dissect and correct the mistakes, and become more proficient every time.

 That's what happens, right?

Right?


----------



## Gunz (May 9, 2017)

Il Duce said:


> Womack is the hospital at Bragg.  I guess these guys are hospital security.  Not confidence inspiring - doesn't seem like something you would post publicly.  Seems like a good video for a 'look how far we've come' after 8 more months of doing that every day.



Are these people an outsourced civilian security service? Tell me please that these aren't federal LEOs.

I must say, though, there is some ample junk-in-the-trunk there...


----------



## Devildoc (May 9, 2017)

This was on the local news.  I wonder, why do you make TTPs like this public (and not just because of the clownshoes antics...)?


----------



## DA SWO (May 9, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> This was on the local news.  I wonder, why do you make TTPs like this public (and not just because of the clownshoes antics...)?


Because Public Affairs (all services) gets staffed with idiots.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 9, 2017)

.


----------



## Kraut783 (May 9, 2017)

Il Duce said:


> Womack is the hospital at Bragg.  I guess these guys are hospital security.  Not confidence inspiring - doesn't seem like something you would post publicly.  Seems like a good video for a 'look how far we've come' after 8 more months of doing that every day.



Yeah, been there.  I find it strange that Womack would have it's own security...separate from Bragg's regular law enforcement.


----------



## CQB (May 10, 2017)

They'll turn up. They may not be the best by a country mile, but they'll turn up because that's what they're paid to do for an hourly rate which, on comparison, isn't worth the risk but that's what they're paid to do as first responders. They don't have a tab or a green lid, but they'll be there. I wouldn't be so dismissive of Snuffy Security.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 10, 2017)

.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 10, 2017)

The days of the four C's (Contain, Control, Communicate & Call SWAT) proved to not work well for active shooter situations.

The whole purpose of the response to active shooter training, is for the people who are there, who have the fastest response time, to handle the situation.  This brings me back to selection of people and training. As @CQB points out, they are going to show up. However, unskilled and incapable doesn't exactly help a shit situation. I'd much rather be allowed to carry my own protection and take responsibility for my self and my family.


----------

